
Apple reportedly has a ‘secret’ team with hundreds of employees working on VR - gipkot
http://thenextweb.com/2016/01/29/apple-reportedly-has-a-secret-team-with-hundreds-of-employees-working-on-vr/
======
brudgers
Cited story at _Financial Times_ :
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d9d3b86c-c67f-11e5-808f-8231cd7162...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d9d3b86c-c67f-11e5-808f-8231cd71622e.html#axzz3ykIIueLH)

------
cmarschner
Another me-too from Apple. And not so secret, e.g. they bought augmented
reality company metaio a year ago.

